# Grammarly



## Rafe Andersen (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello! Has any of you tried out Grammarly? It is a spelling and grammar correcting application. It works! As a student, it is a treasured tool for me. I am asking anyone who is willing, to sign up for FREE, with this referral link http://gram.ly/d237. Upon downloading they give everyone a free browser extension tool for free to help with writing on the internet, including email and websites such as this. After downloading and installing the free browser extension (which one can immediately delete if they do not want it), it will take you to a sign-up screen. It is through this sign up that a free week for both parties is received. Doing this will give both the person who signs up and me, seven free days of Grammary premium. As a student who is trying to be wise with how I spend my money, I would appreciate anyone who does this so that I could use the premium version of this tool for free.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 30, 2015)

Rafe Andersen said:


> Hello! Has any of you tried out Grammarly?



I just did, and it looks great. Better than the program I have been using. But it is too pricey for me since I have a competitor's application named Grammarian. I guess I just bought you some more free time. Happy to do so. Or did I have to buy it? I didn't check.

If I wrote more, I would get it.

Thanks


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Dec 30, 2015)

Ed Walsh said:


> Rafe Andersen said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! Has any of you tried out Grammarly?
> ...



Thank you very much. All you had to do was sign up for the free account.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 30, 2015)

I signed up as well. Thanks for the tip, and I hope my add on does some good for both of us.


----------



## Edward (Dec 30, 2015)

How is this better than what comes built into most word processing programs these days (and for web browsers, the spell check function there)?


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Dec 30, 2015)

You can research at their website. Grammarly helps not just with spelling but with grammar and with sentence formation. Not only does it correct words, or tell you that your sentence is too wordy, it also suggests ways to fix your writing. It is really what every student needs. If you sign up and download it you and I would get a week completely free to try it. No payment info required.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 31, 2015)

Rafe Andersen said:


> Grammarly helps not just with spelling but with grammar and with sentence formation.



I bought it after all--for a year. It is great!


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Dec 31, 2015)

Ed Walsh said:


> Rafe Andersen said:
> 
> 
> > Grammarly helps not just with spelling but with grammar and with sentence formation.
> ...



Good to hear!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2015)

It's good, especially if you can use it with Microsoft Word. It can be a tad pedantic, however.


----------



## Tirian (Jan 1, 2016)

Rafe Andersen said:


> As a student who is trying to be wise with how I spend my money, I would appreciate anyone who does this so that I could use the premium version of this tool for free.



I've just signed up and will give it a go - thank you for the link.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 1, 2016)

I checked it out after Tim Cunningham pointed it out. It's pretty cool. I wish the premium wasn't so expensive.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Jan 1, 2016)

Tirian said:


> Rafe Andersen said:
> 
> 
> > As a student who is trying to be wise with how I spend my money, I would appreciate anyone who does this so that I could use the premium version of this tool for free.
> ...



Thank you very much! You are welcome.


----------



## Tirian (Jan 1, 2016)

Rafe Andersen said:


> hank you very much! You are welcome.



What are you studying?


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Jan 1, 2016)

Tirian said:


> Rafe Andersen said:
> 
> 
> > hank you very much! You are welcome.
> ...




Biblical Studies


----------

